# Volkswagen Tiguan Released at Frankfurt Motor Show



## Parklife (Feb 23, 1999)

VW's released a longer, more detailed press release on the Tiguan than the single-page overview that they put out yesterday.
"_Volkswagen is showing the new Tiguan in a world premiere at the International Motor Show (IAA) in Frankfurt. This “small brother” of the Touareg can be recommended to all those car drivers who enjoy the individual visual appearance and versatility of a SUV, but also expect a premium level of comfort, agility and variability._"
*Full Story...*


----------



## boraIV333 (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Tiguan Released at Frankfurt Motor Show ([email protected])*

I WANT IT NOW VW of America!!!















When is it coming to North America?
I'm really a family man now when I get excited over an SUV


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen Tiguan Released at Frankfurt Motor Show (boraIV333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boraIV333* »_I WANT IT NOW VW of America!!!















When is it coming to North America?
I'm really a family man now when I get excited over an SUV
















production begins this fall in W-burg, hits NA next summer sometime. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ImRollin (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen Tiguan Released at Frankfurt Motor Show ([email protected])*

Pricing?If I missed it I'm sorry.


----------



## SportyB5 (Jun 4, 2005)

Sign me up for Track & Field TDI


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (SportyB5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SportyB5* »_Sign me up for Track & Field TDI

With the 5500lbs tow rating I'll take a Track & Field TDI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (SportyB5)*

No TDI in the US until 2010 supposedly. No Track & Field package either. Only lucky Europeans get what we want.


----------



## cerksies (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: (SportyB5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vortex Article* »_First SUV in the world exclusively with forced induction engines


Ummm, what about the Acura RDX? That's turbo only......


----------



## Knighthammer (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen Tiguan Released at Frankfurt Motor Show ([email protected])*

This will be replacing my Tribeca - http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## windsorblue (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen Tiguan Released at Frankfurt Motor Show ([email protected])*

The world does not need another CR-V. This is the most ridiculous market segmet ever invented.












































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































A jetta wagon could do more for less money than any fruit-ute could ever dream of.


----------



## BlueSlug (May 1, 2005)

*Re: (cerksies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cerksies* »_Ummm, what about the Acura RDX? That's turbo only......

and the Mazda CX-7

i'm thinking the article's claim comes from the possibility that in countries like Ireland where there are penalties on having high-displacement engines they offer like a one-litre NA petrol engine.
that's just a technicality though


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Tiguan Released at Frankfurt Motor Show ([email protected])*

Finally starting to get it right again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtidylank (Mar 14, 2007)

Can you say RSR Tiguan??
That will be fun to see if it really hit's NA with the 2.0TFSI


----------



## All_for_Aria (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (gtidylank)*

Anyone else thinks it looks like a Sante Fe?


----------



## Zerek (Jun 15, 2001)

*Re: (All_for_Aria)*

I like it!!!
Give me a white 2.0T please.....
If it really hit by next summer it might be just in time... My wife's Jetta lease will be over








Nice...


----------



## SportyB5 (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: (TWinbrook46636)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TWinbrook46636* »_No TDI in the US until 2010 supposedly. No Track & Field package either. Only lucky Europeans get what we want.

Well, nobody said you couldn't convert it to a Track & Field.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (SportyB5)*

Well, the Track & Field package is more than just body styling. It comes with the offroad mode electronics like hill descent assistant, modified driving pedal characteristic, EDS adaptation, ABS adaptation and hill ascent assistance so it would be hard to convert.
Hopefully this will be available eventually but I think a lot of people are going to be disappointed with the US launch as currently planned. No TDI? No Track & Field package? Someone at the Frankfurt Motor Show (hint hint, nudge nudge) needs to ask VW about all this!


----------



## jayparry (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (TWinbrook46636)*

I dont see the two distinct front ends...
but will it not have the chrome shield grill?? are they moving away from that (hopefully!)?


----------



## gonorthanddub (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen Tiguan Released at Frankfurt Motor Show ([email protected])*

booo!! SUV's are for the souless followers....








......sorry that was mean


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Tiguan Released at Frankfurt Motor Show (gonorthanddub)*

White (from colours I've seen thus far) 4MOTION TDI in 6-spd manual fitted with cloth seats (that coloured leather is hot, imagine red?! I'm not much of a leather fan tho), Xenons w/washers, Climatronic, Pana roof please, MFD, BLUETOOTH, and those SILVER roof rails. NAVI would be cool, and think this is supposed to be the new generation of it, but probably too rich for me.


_Modified by sirAQUAMAN64 at 8:53 AM 9-17-2007_


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (TWinbrook46636)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TWinbrook46636* »_No TDI in the US until 2010 supposedly. No Track & Field package either. Only lucky Europeans get what we want.

WTF is wrong with VOA?!?! VAG has had AWD everything for years, but very little of it ever makes it over here - and never with a TDI motor. Why can't VOA see the value of mating AWD with TDI??


----------



## sbachmeier (Mar 2, 1999)

*Re: Volkswagen Tiguan Released at Frankfurt Motor Show (windsorblue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsorblue* »_A jetta wagon could do more for less money than any fruit-ute could ever dream of.

Yeah, but this fruit-ute has a Wide_Stance™!


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Tiguan Released at Frankfurt Motor Show (windsorblue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsorblue* »_The world does not need another CR-V. This is the most ridiculous market segmet ever invented. 
A jetta wagon could do more for less money than any fruit-ute could ever dream of.

You ever try to get two adults in the back of that Audi of yours? Two kids seats would also be a good reason to get one of these Tiguans. They're actually practical. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audivwguy (May 10, 2005)

*Re: (TWinbrook46636)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TWinbrook46636* »_No TDI in the US until 2010 supposedly. No Track & Field package either. Only lucky Europeans get what we want.

What is your source on the 2010 TDI arrival in the U.S.? If I am not mistaken, previous reports have put it at or near initial introduction in 2008.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (audivwguy)*

The 2010 information is completely wrong. VWoA plans to have TDI available within a few weeks after the N/A introduction.
As for the arrival... I've been told by my sources we should see it around May/June.


----------



## Eurofan4eva (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Anyone know when we will see DSG?


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_The 2010 information is completely wrong. VWoA plans to have TDI available within a few weeks after the N/A introduction.
As for the arrival... I've been told by my sources we should see it around May/June.

It was stated by VW representatives at TDIfest last week during their presentation. No TDI in the Tiguan until 2010. They also said they would not be offering TDI in the Rabbit or Passat. I'd love to be proven wrong but so far all we have are European press releases that have little to do with the US and VW representatives stating it will be a few years, not a few months.


----------



## The408R32 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (TWinbrook46636)*

One of the pictures showed it with Goodyear Eagle F1 GS-D3's, the stock tires on the R32!
They mean business with the Track & Field version. 
Note: Stop using Babelfish to translate German. It's barely legible. 


_Modified by The408R32 at 4:34 PM 9-12-2007_


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (The408R32)*

Generally, I HATE SUVs. VW however has made a really good one! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Daemon688 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (TWinbrook46636)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TWinbrook46636* »_
It was stated by VW representatives at TDIfest last week during their presentation. No TDI in the Tiguan until 2010. They also said they would not be offering TDI in the Rabbit or Passat. I'd love to be proven wrong but so far all we have are European press releases that have little to do with the US and VW representatives stating it will be a few years, not a few months.

WHAT







I thought the Rabbit was going to be getting the TDI in the next year or so. Well, I guess I can keep hoping Audi brings in an A4 + TDI + AWD or something like that.


----------



## Sincity (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (Daemon688)*

2.0T w/ DSG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can't wait.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (Daemon688)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daemon688* »_
WHAT







I thought the Rabbit was going to be getting the TDI in the next year or so. Well, I guess I can keep hoping Audi brings in an A4 + TDI + AWD or something like that. 

Who knows what they are thinking. Maybe they are waiting until the MkVI to include it.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (TWinbrook46636)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_The 2010 information is completely wrong. VWoA plans to have TDI available within a few weeks after the N/A introduction.


_Quote, originally posted by *TWinbrook46636* »_
It was stated by VW representatives at TDIfest last week during their presentation. No TDI in the Tiguan until 2010. They also said they would not be offering TDI in the Rabbit or Passat. I'd love to be proven wrong but so far all we have are European press releases that have little to do with the US and VW representatives stating it will be a few years, not a few months.


Pretty much all the US car magazines that were invited to drive the Tiguan mentioned that the TDI would be available in the US shortly after initial arrival. However, VW hasn't made that very clear at this point to the general public, through their own releases. (In fact, as Twinbrook has pointed out, it is always stated such that they leave US engines versions open to interpretation).
So, how about it VW (or Jamie?) --- just do an official press release for the US market to clear this up. Lot's of people are waiting for this information, and this market segment is truly waiting for the TDI option with open arms.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (The408R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The408R32* »_Note: Stop using Babelfish to translate German. It's barely legible. 


Already, I have pointed out to VW, that I would offer my services already to check their translation of press releases, already. And, I already promised that I would almost never translate "_schon_" with "_already_."






















I have already formulated a plan on how to do a better job. Here, already now for you to see, for the first time already in the world, I even give you already a glimpse on how I would proceed:
(1) just forget about it - simply use fewer modifiers in English across the board
(2) circumscribe _schon_ with a different story/sentence/grammar structure
(3) translate with _for the first time_
(4) translate with _even, now, today, early on, _ etc.
(5) translate _schon lange_ with _for a long time_, etc.
(6) translate _schon wieder_ with _again_, etc. 
I could go on, but I'll end my lesson here...







:cool
As to the car, yes, I have been waiting for the AWD Diesel version. So far, it does not look like the Jetta Wagon will get AWD any time soon, and the Diesel Rabbit seems more likely for the MkVI for the US.
And, VW, while you are at it and confirm the Diesel for the US some time mid-year, please also tell us *which version* we will be getting. You know which answer power-hungry Americans want to here, yes?


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

A TDI is the only hope of me buying a new VW.
I would never buy a SUV over a wagon anyway though. 
Sounds like that ugly a$$ jetta sport wagon will be the only 
choice next year







And I do not need a V6 TDI.


----------



## StoicDude (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (l5gcw0b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l5gcw0b* »_A TDI is the only hope of me buying a new VW.
I would never buy a SUV over a wagon anyway though. 
Sounds like that ugly a$$ jetta sport wagon will be the only 
choice next year







And I do not need a V6 TDI.

Jetta Wagon here = Golf Wagon in the rest of the world. 
There has never been any mention of a V6 TDI in the Golf platform. 
The TDI that the US is "supposed" to get is the common rail diesel with 170 HP, which is a four cylinder. 
Audi on the other hand was planning a V6 which would have 240 HP.
The Tiguan is a nice car, but I hope VW doesnt overprice it. Check Edmunds.com for the recent review of compact SUVs which are mostly under 30K. VW should certainly make sure that the Track&Field TDI version is included. 


_Modified by StoicDude at 12:20 PM 9-13-2007_


----------



## Vulcan1 (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: (StoicDude)*

I'd like to see either the 2.0T 265hp from the S3 or the 2.0 TDI with 204hp Audi CrossCoupe, that'd definitely be nice. Lots of power and lighter than a 6-cylinder


----------



## copernic22 (Sep 29, 2003)

Any idea of the price? If it's cheaper than an RDX it will be a good seller!


----------



## Geesevs (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (copernic22)*

I've seen a couple now here in tampa. with the 2.0t looks OK. ( testing area for vw/audi is here)


----------



## audivwguy (May 10, 2005)

*Re: (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_Pretty much all the US car magazines that were invited to drive the Tiguan mentioned that the TDI would be available in the US shortly after initial arrival. However, VW hasn't made that very clear at this point to the general public, through their own releases. (In fact, as Twinbrook has pointed out, it is always stated such that they leave US engines versions open to interpretation).
So, how about it VW (or Jamie?) --- just do an official press release for the US market to clear this up. Lot's of people are waiting for this information, and this market segment is truly waiting for the TDI option with open arms.











feels_road said:


> I refuse to believe that VWoA and VW overall are stupid.
> Only self distructive idiots would keep their clean burning, 40+mpg Tiguan TDI out of the hot small SUV U.S. market a minute longer then absolutely necessary. Sure, I know they have been losing $ in the U.S. market, but why would they shoot themselves in the foot by withholding the ONE thing that would make the Tiguan stand out from the large herd of other small SUVs already well established here????
> TDI is their ticket to profitability in the U.S. For heaven's sake, Oil just hit $80 a barrel!! Why would they wait years for Honda and others to catch up to them in the diesel arena in the largest automobile market in the world?
> Read my lips: Americans want clean burning, high mileage vehicles now, not in 2010, and if those vehicles can also burn zero petroleum bio-diesel - as many expect the Tiguan TDI to do - so much the better.


----------



## The408R32 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (audivwguy)*

Isn't VW supposed to do a TDI/BlueTech/diesel onslaught here in the US? They've been talking about it for years, so they better start with the Tiguan at least. 
I just saw my very first real life Touareg V10 TDI the other day. About time.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (The408R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The408R32* »_Isn't VW supposed to do a TDI/BlueTech/diesel onslaught here in the US? They've been talking about it for years, so they better start with the Tiguan at least. 
I just saw my very first real life Touareg V10 TDI the other day. About time.









Jetta and Jetta Sportwagen will be launch vehicles for the new cleanTDI. The Tiguan and TOUAREG are right behind that.


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (zippy_109)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zippy_109* »_
WTF is wrong with VOA?!?! VAG has had AWD everything for years, but very little of it ever makes it over here - and never with a TDI motor. Why can't VOA see the value of mating AWD with TDI?? 

Subaru will beat them to the chase, just like vw got beat on the hard top convertible vovlo and gm both had models out while we were still lagging behind.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

beautiful, for a photographer (who loves VW's) this is awesome! Somewhere to put my gear and get through dips in the road (lowered Jetta doesn't do too well) but still have some style


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

_Quote »_ TDI with 125 kW / 170 HP
The more powerful of the two new TDIs with common rail injection outputs 125 kW / 170 PS. Its maximum torque is a considerable 350 Newton-meter (at 1,750 rpm). After just 8.9 seconds this Tiguan is already 100 km/h fast. Its peak speed is 200 km/h. This contrasts with an average consumption of 7.0 liters per 100 kilometers. (33.6mpg)
TSI with 147 kW / 200 HP
For the time being, the strongest engine on the new Tiguan will be the 147 kW / 200 HP version of the 2.0 TSI. Although its performance data match those of the engine used in cars like the Golf GTI, the engine used here represents a new engine generation. In this case, the maximum torque of 280 Newton-meter that is already available at 1,700 rpm remains constant up to 5,000 rpm. After just 7.6 seconds the most powerful Tiguan is moving at 100 km/h; and the forward propulsion does not end until 211 km/h. Average fuel consumption is identical to that of the 170 PS version at 9.1 liters of super unleaded. (25.8mpg)

Ok... so wait... Volkswagen.
This is a CRV fighter that only gets 32mpg with a TDi or 25mpg for the gasser?
The gasser milage I find to be pretty good but only 32mpg out of a modern diesel.. that's pathetic. I love ya VW and I am a HUGE fanboi however I think I might jump ship and buy a CRV diesel when/if I'm in the market for a soft roader.


_Modified by eunos94 at 5:32 AM 9-14-2007_


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (eunos94)*

Currently, the AWD CRV gets 22 combined (19/22/26, 2008 EPA ratings). So, 34mpg combined certainly looks good, in comparison.


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (feels_road)*

TREGinginCO, you have given great info on the forum before so hope you're correct again.
I have to sell my GTI for 5% down on my first house and will be going down to 1 shared vehicle. My aim is to wait till the Tiguan cleanTDI 4MOTION arrives, but if it doesn't come within 1-1.5 years and there's a B-Class CDI/BLUETEC or even the CR-V diesel out by that time I will have to make some decisions. It's going to feel like a loooooong year for me.
Right now have to admit to liking the Tiguan for being so compact yet roomy and able to handle many different tasks. Looks like it'll be able to tow and has AWD for the price of the B-Class. And it'll likely handle and feel better to drive than the CR-V. Hope plans work out. 
Thanks to all who are keeping others updated with info they know/hear.


----------



## Loshambo (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Tiguan Released at Frankfurt Motor Show (windsorblue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsorblue* »_The world does not need another CR-V. This is the most ridiculous market segmet ever invented. A jetta wagon could do more for less money than any fruit-ute could ever dream of.

Yet we see these compact SUVs everywhere. Can't blame VW for wanting a piece of that pie. It Looks good inside & out and should sell well.
True, a wagon does the same job. While I like a nice euro wagon, most people are stuck in the SUV thing. It is a ridiculous market, but this new VW looks like a nice alternative in trhat redicumous segment.


----------



## Apexpredator (Sep 14, 2007)

The Jetta sedan and Sport Wagon will be the first 50 State TDI's in the US and should be here around April. The Tiguan is reported to be here in Gas format in February, and the TDI version later in 2008. 
I'm on board for a TDI in White with Nav. And it will be my first VW that I've owned LOL!


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen Tiguan Released at Frankfurt Motor Show (windsorblue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsorblue* »_
A jetta wagon could do more for less money than any fruit-ute could ever dream of.

Agreed. If only the Jetta Wagon offered 1000KG+ towing capability like similarly priced Subarus.


----------



## jungle (May 6, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Tiguan Released at Frankfurt Motor Show (phatvw)*

SWEET! 5500lb towing, TDI, MANUAL transmission! I just found my next daily driver and tow b!tch!


----------



## audivwguy (May 10, 2005)

*Re: (eunos94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_Ok... so wait... Volkswagen.
This is a CRV fighter that only gets 32mpg with a TDi or 25mpg for the gasser?
The gasser milage I find to be pretty good but only 32mpg out of a modern diesel.. that's pathetic. I love ya VW and I am a HUGE fanboi however I think I might jump ship and buy a CRV diesel when/if I'm in the market for a soft roader._Modified by eunos94 at 5:32 AM 9-14-2007_

I agree with feel_road that 34mpg combined for the Tiguan TDI is quite impressive and, if I am not mistaken, beats the wheels of all the other vehicles in this market segment. Remember that 34mpg is combined which means over 40mpg on the highway is likely. 
The impressive Tiguan TDI milage numbers were revealed in a well prepared post of a fellow Vortexer and can be accessed by a "Search".
Over 40mpg highway even favorably compares with the highway mpg of economically questionable Hybrids like the Prius and my guess is that most on this forum would opt for the Tiguan TDI over that YUPPIE guilt cleaning machine any day.
Also note that, in addition to higher mpg with vehicles like the Tiguan TDI, diesel fuel itself is cheaper than premium gas much of the year (like now in many places) and is, at times, even cheaper than regular as it was this spring and early summer.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_
Pretty much all the US car magazines that were invited to drive the Tiguan mentioned that the TDI would be available in the US shortly after initial arrival. However, VW hasn't made that very clear at this point to the general public, through their own releases. (In fact, as Twinbrook has pointed out, it is always stated such that they leave US engines versions open to interpretation).

Well, it even states at the end of each press release that the information contained within applies specifically to the German market. The thing to remember is that we are talking about Volkswagen of *America* here. They have some odd ideas as the what we want.
_Going forward, the American subsidiary will attempt to focus more on its customers' needs and demands and with Winterkorn's blessing, that should mean product more closely in line with U.S. needs. In some cases, that could result in what industry insiders like to call "de-contenting." There may less of the performance, comfort, and even some safety features that European buyers are willing to pay a premium for._
_Winterkorn, meanwhile, confirmed that VW is working on developing several new pickups, but Adrian Hallmark, second in command in the U.S., quickly cautioned that there are no plans to bring a truck to the States. "It's not a top priority, especially not with the pickup segment suffering the impact of rising fuel prices."_


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_
Jetta and Jetta Sportwagen will be launch vehicles for the new cleanTDI. The Tiguan and TOUAREG are right behind that.

It's been suggested that as far as cleanTDI in the *US* is concerned the Jetta and Jetta Sportwagen will be first, followed by a V-6 TDI in the Touareg in late 2008 and then finally the Tiguan after that in 2009. No plans for TDI in the Rabbit or the Passat in the *US*. Doesn't make sense but VWoA is @#$%&*! up which shouldn't come as a shock.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (TWinbrook46636)*

I received new info today from VWoA about the Tig-TDI. There is no date set for U.S. diesel powered Tiguans. The TDI is still being investigated for the U.S. market.


----------



## Ereinion (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

I haven't been to this forum for a VERY LONG TIME.I wonder why...Some things simply will not change like,for example,VW's continually obtuse nature regarding the market here.Wow...VW doesn't have concrete plans for bringing their cute-ute to market,that MANY other automakers have been involved with for a decade,WITH a diesel which would be the only MAJOR defining,and only IMPORTANT different feature until after 2009-10.Complete shock.This is me being shocked.Yep.Still in shock...Others may criticize my cynical nature,which is fine,but after having owned seven VW's,all of which suffered serious and repetitive mechanical,quality & electrical issues,I jumped ship.I wasn't prepared to wait for VW to fix the leak when the house was already flooding.I wonder what the price of oil per barrel will be in 2010?
Oh...one amendment to the statement regarding owning seven VW's.One was a 87' Jetta TD.That one went 400,000 kliks when I sold it for just under 2,000 bucks.But I did have to repare the turbo manifold & blower.


----------



## secondslc (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (Ereinion)*

any details on park assist?


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_I received new info today from VWoA about the Tig-TDI. There is no date set for U.S. diesel powered Tiguans. The TDI is still being investigated for the U.S. market.

That is not good news for all those who want the Tiguan with the TDI engine. Too bad VWoA still has not learned a darn thing from their passed marketing mistakes when introducing new vehicles. Hopefully the new head of VWoA will start dealing with some of VWoA's corporate issues (ie not giving their customers WHAT THEY WANT, but what VW wants to give them). 
BTW, when is VWoA going to get around to offering the V6 TDI in the Touareg??? Customers have been waiting and asking for that model for the last 4-5 YEARS now. I sure hope it does not take that long before the USA sees a Tiguan TDI.


----------



## RocketJohn (Jan 11, 2007)

*more tdis... now...*

My household already runs BioD... would like to get another vehicle... and don't want to spend $55k on a Benz minivan or wagon... We're hoping they bring something in 4cyl TDI and AWD... AWD which is helpful living in the higher elevation burbs of Denver... and the SUV's 7+" of ground clearance is very nice in the white stuff as well... 
I hope they bring this to our shores... Touareg V10TDi is way too pricey... $35k is as much as I can stomach when buying autos... 
not nervous about tdi reliability but the all the other systems of the VW make me nervous... CRV diesel would be on the short list as well, provided Honda actually makes the motor...
I rented a Prius this past week while on business in NoCal... returned 46mpg over 400 miles... but that car didn't handle very well and was quite a bit buzzy on the interstate and highways... but not bad... i just don't care for hybrids vs. diesels... 
If VW lets Subaru and Honda beat them to the Diesel punch they might as well pack their bags and go back to Europe...


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (charlier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *charlier* »_
BTW, when is VWoA going to get around to offering the V6 TDI in the Touareg??? Customers have been waiting and asking for that model for the last 4-5 YEARS now. I sure hope it does not take that long before the USA sees a Tiguan TDI.

The V6TDI TOUAREG will be available in early 2009 with the U.S. models going into production Sept. 2008 --- one year from now. (sorry for the thread drift --- back to tiguan discussion







)


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: more tdis... now... (RocketJohn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RocketJohn* »_*If VW lets Subaru and Honda beat them to the Diesel punch they might as well pack their bags and go back to Europe... *
 
X2,000,000


----------



## Ereinion (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: more tdis... now... (RocketJohn)*

Great to hear you run bio-diesel.You right about the price of new MB's w/diesel mototrs.Up here they're priced around 70,000.But you don't need a new diesel Benz for fuel economy anyway.I have a 1990 300TD that regularly goes 800 kliks on 60l of diesel.Keep in mind this is a 3900 lbs. vehicle and will seat 5 people comfortably.The economy is based on city driving{congested half the time} and highway driving{congested 70% the time}Considering the car has no computer this is damn good return on fuel.A three liter straight six is pretty quiet too!Oh yeah...it has a 5 speed manual!He He!


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Tiguan Released at Frankfurt Motor Show ([email protected])*

Talk about boring and uninspiring...It's just soo bland. Looks to be a capable vehicle but I'll spend my money else where. No more VWs for me.


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

*Re: more tdis... now... (RocketJohn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RocketJohn* »_.....
If VW lets Subaru and Honda beat them to the Diesel punch they might as well pack their bags and go back to Europe... 

yep. At least some may hold out for a cheap RWD BMW/MB alternative, 
but most of us will jump on the first decent small diesel we can find.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen Tiguan Released at Frankfurt Motor Show (windsorblue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsorblue* »_
A jetta wagon could do more for less money than any fruit-ute could ever dream of.

then aren't you glad that the Jetta wagon is coming then?


----------



## 16VJohn (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (TWinbrook46636)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TWinbrook46636* »_No TDI in the US until 2010 supposedly. No Track & Field package either. Only lucky Europeans get what we want.

Ok... but we are getting a light duty diesel as an option? The V10 TDI being the only option available in the Tourareg here is almost a slap in the face.
Me and the wife need something that can take some mud and tow a small camper... I've been thinking about getting a Mercedes ML with the CDI until I heard about this Tig... I would DEFINITELY buy a Tig with a V6 TDI or a big 4 cyl TDI. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## heysuperman (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Tiguan Released at Frankfurt Motor Show ([email protected])*

what the hell...how do you go from this 








to this








and the backend is even worse...i can't believe they expect us to swallow this tripe...reminds me of the FJ cruiser


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (16VJohn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VJohn* »_Me and the wife need something that can take some mud and tow a small camper... I've been thinking about getting a Mercedes ML with the CDI until I heard about this Tig... I would DEFINITELY buy a Tig with a V6 TDI or a big 4 cyl TDI. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No 6cyl. TDI, at least initially: those are currently only available for VW/Audi products with longitudinally mounted engines (e.g., the A4/A5). But, no worries, the 4cyl. has quite a punch - *if* they decide to try making this car competitive and a success in the US, and actually bring that engine over ASAP in the Tiguan....


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

*If you want a TDI in the Tiguan let VW know about it!*

The latest word is that VWoA is still "investigating" whether or not to sell the Tiguan with a TDI engine in the US. There is a good chance it may not happen at all let alone by 2010 so if you want to see one call or write to VW and express your concerns. VW is happy to supply them but VWoA thinks there is no market for them here. It's the same old story. 
There will be a V6 TDI for the 2009 Touareg though.


----------



## audivwguy (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Tiguan Released at Frankfurt Motor Show (heysuperman)*

IMHO I like your bottom picture better with one exception. An orange vehicle would be just right on Halloween.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Tiguan Released at Frankfurt Motor Show (heysuperman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heysuperman* »_what the hell...how do you go from this 








to this








and the backend is even worse...i can't believe they expect us to swallow this tripe...reminds me of the FJ cruiser

uhhhh sorry but they didnt change it that much...looks almost exactly the same....i like the new one better actually








here is a chop I did of the old one:







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by fastgermancar at 4:57 PM 9-19-2007_


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Tiguan Released at Frankfurt Motor Show (fastgermancar)*

With the exception of the color, the CF Schnoz and tires... the concept to production changes are damn near indistinguishable.


----------



## Chico (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: If you want a TDI in the Tiguan let VW know about it! (TWinbrook46636)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TWinbrook46636* »_The latest word is that VWoA is still "investigating" whether or not to sell the Tiguan with a TDI engine in the US. There is a good chance it may not happen at all let alone by 2010 so if you want to see one call or write to VW and express your concerns. VW is happy to supply them but VWoA thinks there is no market for them here. It's the same old story. 

If this is true, then it's clear that VWOA has a severe retardation.


----------



## jetta32687 (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: If you want a TDI in the Tiguan let VW know about it! (Chico)*

I wonder what will it happen when you chip it.








I'll buy that car when it come out. 2.0t, 6-speed and AWD = Perfection.


----------



## jungle (May 6, 2002)

*Re: (eunos94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_
Ok... so wait... Volkswagen.
This is a CRV fighter that only gets 32mpg with a TDi or 25mpg for the gasser?
The gasser milage I find to be pretty good but only 32mpg out of a modern diesel.. that's pathetic. I love ya VW and I am a HUGE fanboi however I think I might jump ship and buy a CRV diesel when/if I'm in the market for a soft roader.

_Modified by eunos94 at 5:32 AM 9-14-2007_

The Jeep Liberty TDI got only 25mpg highway as well...I think a lot of it has to do w/ being AWD ALL the time.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Hideous. Looks like a Dodge Durango ass-raped an Aztek and that's their retarded offspring.


----------



## JTAshman (Oct 25, 2004)

VW is truly retarded these days. Last year, I bought a Mazda5 because they wouldn't bring a Sharan, Touran or Caddy here (yet you can buy them in Mexico). This year, I bought a Dodge Dakota because they never did build a pickup (and I really want a small block turbo diesel as in the Eurasian Mazda BT-50). 
The Tiguan off road capable machine with TDI intrigues the heck out of me, but I know they won't bring it here because.....they're retarded. Then they whine because they lose money here. Perhaps because they don't bring the really cool vehicles that command a higher profit margin. 
What is it with the "well no one else is doing it?" marketing strategy everyone uses these days. If no one else is doing it, that's *exactly* why you do it. Also known as "balls". 


_Modified by JTAshman at 11:35 PM 9-29-2007_


----------



## anthonyarnone (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: (l5gcw0b)*

I like the VW Tiguan because its one of the few SUV's that are diesel and dont cost alot of $$. I also like that theirs a 6 speed manual gear box and automatic, i also like the many engine choices. If i were to buy one i would buy either of the Diesels with a 6 speed manual.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: If you want a TDI in the Tiguan let VW know about it! (jetta32687)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta32687* »_I wonder what will it happen when you chip it.








I'll buy that car when it come out. 2.0t, 6-speed and AWD = Perfection.









This is the Tiguan configuration I'm most interested in 2.0t, 6-speed and AWD - mod it to 300+ HP to the wheels = Perfection
Perfect replacement for my stage II Legacy GT wagon, I can finally get my "sports car" back in the Euro fold.
I'm set as far as diesel car or truck goes for the forseeable future.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (anthonyarnone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anthonyarnone* »_I like the VW Tiguan because its one of the few SUV's that are diesel and dont cost alot of $$. I also like that theirs a 6 speed manual gear box and automatic, i also like the many engine choices. If i were to buy one i would buy either of the Diesels with a 6 speed manual. 

Those are all things to like about the _European_ Tiguan.
Call VW to make it happen in the US, too!


----------



## 84gti93slc (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: (anthonyarnone)*

I'd go for the TDI. If it doesn't come, I'll have to be happy with what I'm driving now.


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (JTAshman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTAshman* »_VW is truly retarded these days. Last year, I bought a Mazda5 because they wouldn't bring a Sharan, Touran or Caddy here (yet you can buy them in Mexico). This year, I bought a Dodge Dakota because they never did build a pickup (and I really want a small block turbo diesel as in the Eurasian Mazda BT-50). 
The Tiguan off road capable machine with TDI intrigues the heck out of me, but I know they won't bring it here because.....they're retarded. Then they whine because they lose money here. Perhaps because they don't bring the really cool vehicles that command a higher profit margin. 
What is it with the "well no one else is doing it?" marketing strategy everyone uses these days. If no one else is doing it, that's *exactly* why you do it. Also known as "balls". 

_Modified by JTAshman at 11:35 PM 9-29-2007_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mazda5, Kia Rondo, and Benz B-Class are all doing really well in Canada.
I feel the same.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Tiguan Released at Frankfurt Motor Show (windsorblue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsorblue* »_A jetta wagon could do more for less money than any fruit-ute could ever dream of.

That's very true, and Europeans realize this, but this is America, the land of Follow the Joneses. Because of Americans' obsession with sUV's I think it will sell well here, as long as it's not priced too high, like big brother Toureag.


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Tiguan Released at Frankfurt Motor Show (fortysomething)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fortysomething* »_
That's very true, and Europeans realize this, but this is America, the land of Follow the Joneses. Because of Americans' obsession with sUV's I think it will sell well here, as long as it's not priced too high, like big brother Toureag.

Jetta Wagen TDI would not sell anywhere near the volume a Tiguan TDI would.


----------



## Geordie (Jun 22, 2001)

Just for the record, if they can't bring manual Tdi to the US then I don't need one of these either. DSG perhaps, but I loath anything with a fluid coupling (torque converter). I'd rather keep my Passat another four years.


----------



## xvdubtunerx (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: (Geordie)*

http://webridestv.com/movie_v3.aspx?movieid=108 
kind of an older video of the concept but still cool...


----------

